# 2012 Horrorfind Weekends 14



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Horrorfind Weekend 14
August 31, 2012 - September 2, 2012 in Gettysburg PA
WYNDHAM GETTYSBURG
95 Presidential Circle
Gettysburg, PA 17325

Guest Announcements and New Features/Events in the works and coming Soon!

Vendors Tables Available

Reserve room at convention hotel Don't wait because hotel sells out fast.


Celebrity Room Hours:

Friday 5:00 pm - 8:00 pm
Saturday 10:00 am - 6:00 pm
Sunday 11:00 am - 4:00 pm

Dealers Room Hours:

Friday 5:00 pm - 10:00 pm
Saturday 10:00 am - 7:00 pm
Sunday 11:00 am - 5:00 pm

Other events such as the Costume Contest & Scaryoke will be open much later on Friday and Saturday specific times will be noted in show program.

For hotel & more information check out the link below

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Weekend passes on sale discounted price $5 off now till May 1.

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/tickets.html


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Celb guests added:

Terrance Zdundich
PJ Soles
Dee Wallace
Doug Bradley
Lisa Marie
Meg Foster
Denise Crosby
Nivek Orge
Dey Young
Sean Whalen
Patty Mullen
Kim Darby


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Celb guests just added:

Kane Hodder
Mary Woronov
Sean Whalen
Count Gore DeVol


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

There have been many recent additions to Celb appearances...

http://horrorfindweekend.com/celebrities.html


----------

